# Ruger 10/22's



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Who has the best Christmas deals for this rifle. I'm looking for 3 of them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You might want to give Cash America Pawn a call(any store). In the past they have carried new 10/22's at a pretty good price. I don't know if they are selling them this year or not.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies has some for $189.99 through Monday


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you looking for three regular size or did you want one or two in Youth sizes? I ask because Smith & Edwards had Youth ones on Friday and Saturday only for $179.99 and I bought two but only needed one. My neighbor wanted one but changed his mind....so now I have two brand new Youth 10.22's and only need one of them.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

We had the compact for $169.99 but sold out fast. If we get more I can pm you but you gotta come to Cedar or St George


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks guys! I made a drive to Gunnies today and picked up 3 of them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks guys! I made a drive to Gunnies today and picked up 3 of them.


Did Loke take you to lunch? I think he should've


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Did Loke take you to lunch? I think he should've


Today was the first time I have ever stepped foot in that store. I liked it! I don't know if Loke was there today or not. I don't know who he is, but I asked the guy helping me if he was on this forum and he looked at me like "what the hell you talking about"? I guess it wasn't him.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks guys! I made a drive to Gunnies today and picked up 3 of them.


Now here comes the most expensive part of tricking them out with the accessories!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> he looked at me like "what the hell you talking about"?


Because you were in Utah County, I believe he thought "what the flippity flip is this blessed brother talking about?"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Today was the first time I have ever stepped foot in that store. I liked it!


Yep, its the hidden gem of Utah. I mention it here often as it does need more exposure. Always good people there to work with and they have stuff most other stores dont.

PS: Loke you guys were out of 44cal 240gr XTPs when I was last in there :-?. I think thats the first time ever I've not found something non-powder that I was looking for.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Today was the first time I have ever stepped foot in that store. I liked it! I don't know if Loke was there today or not. I don't know who he is, but I asked the guy helping me if he was on this forum and he looked at me like "what the hell you talking about"? I guess it wasn't him.


What time were you there? I got there at around 3. I don't recall seeing someone with three rifles, so I must have missed you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Loke said:


> What time were you there? I got there at around 3. I don't recall seeing someone with three rifles, so I must have missed you.


I got there around noon.


----------

